
Stephen Hawking Says We Should Really Be Scared of Capitalism, Not Robots - cryptoz
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/stephen-hawking-capitalism-robots_5616c20ce4b0dbb8000d9f15?ir=Technology&ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067
======
Gravityloss
There's a theory that poor countries discovering oil tend to get less
democratic and more corrupt since the elite doesn't need most of the citizens
for wealth extraction anymore - they just need to have enough mercenaries to
guard the oil fields.

------
countviolencia
Capitalism actively promotes greed and for some reason our minds have been set
to take this as a good thing. I love Propaganda

